# no sound from vmpk

## Adel Ahmed

media-sound/vmpk-0.6.2a::gentoo  USE="dbus"

using alsa as output driver, I'm getting no sound, and no errors either.

I honestly do not know where to start the debugging process.

thanks

----------

## Roman_Gruber

http://vmpk.sourceforge.net/

 *Quote:*   

> There is no sound
> 
> VMPK doesn't produce any sound by itself. You need a MIDI synthesizer, and please read the documentation again.

 

Read the manual first may help  :Smile: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I have installed qsynth, configured it to use pulseaudio, no sound

in the setup page I can see the driver in use is pulseaudio but there is no device in the drop down list

Any idea what I should do or where I should look?

thanks

----------

## xaviermiller

Did you connect the MIDI output of the virtual keyboard to qsynth (using aconnect) ?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I think so:

client 0: 'System' [type=kernel]

    0 'Timer           '

    1 'Announce        '

client 14: 'Midi Through' [type=kernel]

    0 'Midi Through Port-0'

	Connected From: 129:0

client 128: 'VMPK Input' [type=user]

    0 'in              '

client 129: 'VMPK Output' [type=user]

    0 'out             '

	Connecting To: 14:0

----------

